# The next chewfox-



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2011)

http://www.flayrah.com/3375/furs-feature-tlcs-my-strange-addiction-jan-19
Basically a furry got paid $1500 to appear on tlc's "my strange addiction" on january 19th get your booze ready we all know what's going to happen.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 5, 2011)

excellent job, furries!
nobody gets out of TLC alive.


----------



## Jude (Jan 5, 2011)

I'd just like to say this right now.

For $1500... I'd do it.


----------



## Alstor (Jan 5, 2011)

Mangled mess of fursuits made in just a week? Check.
Prancing around with the fact that she did it for the money? Check.
Deo getting a criticizing pic of FennecFur taken down? Check.

There is not enough popcorn to munch on in the world right now.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 5, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Mangled mess of fursuits made in just a week? Check.
> Prancing around with the fact that she did it for the money? Check.
> Deo getting a criticizing pic of FennecFur taken down? Check.
> 
> There is not enough popcorn to munch on in the world right now.


 
You forgot one.

White-knights? Check.


----------



## Tally (Jan 5, 2011)

Anybody remember that Jerry Springer furries episode?


----------



## Remy (Jan 5, 2011)

Got my booze AND popcorn ready. :3


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 5, 2011)

You sure don't waste time in churning out the threads do you


----------



## Tally (Jan 5, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> You sure don't waste time in churning out the threads do you


 
Meh, he probably had a whole list of stuff to write about.


----------



## Shico (Jan 5, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

>_<

also

_*"I said many times that it is just a hobby, not an addiction, but they said 'Well take you anyways'."*_ 
So...TLC does not care if it is a misrepresentation, they just want more filler for their dumb new show. How much you wanna bet the toilet paper eater has no real addiction and only eats it for the $1500? I outta call them up and say I am additced to brushing my hair, I'll brush myself till bald for $1500

_*"Even though my fursuits suck in the episode, I still got $1,500 and 15 minutes of fame, which is more than many can say."*_ 
Oh great even they think their own fursuits suck, great even if no sex is mentioned this will still come accross as another "look stupid people who wear ugly ass animal costumes" story *facepalm
Damnit, get one of the good fursuit makers on there, I bet their lives do in fact revolve around fursuit making, but oh, wait, it is not an addiction, they actually make a LIVING off it, it is a business, and they have too much self respect to plug themselves on TV for the same ammount of money they get for like 1-2 commissions.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 5, 2011)

Ca you really blame them, though?

I'd probably do it for free, just to piss everyone off <3


----------



## Shico (Jan 5, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I'd probably do it for free, just to piss everyone off <3


 
You, to the naughty stool...NOW!

*Is NOT amused with furries being on this show, holy fuckin chirst I wish the media would leave furries the fuck alone.


----------



## Beta Link (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh, this is going to be simply fantastic. I honestly can't wait to watch this to see how badly they fuck up.

Also, HOLY SHIT FAF IS BACK UP.


----------



## Jude (Jan 5, 2011)

Shico said:


> You, to the naughty stool...NOW!
> 
> *Is NOT amused with furries being on this show, holy fuckin chirst I wish the media would leave furries the fuck alone.



Umm, I think its the other way around. So many furries try to get on television hoping to clear up the image of the fandom. 90% of the time, they makes things worse.


----------



## Shico (Jan 5, 2011)

Jude said:


> Umm, I think its the other way around. So many furries try to get on television hoping to clear up the image of the fandom. 90% of the time, they makes things worse.


 
I am the opposite, if I got asked to go on TV and do anything furry related I'd tell em to feck off.
Even on the topic of "clearing up the image" being a furry talking about furries is like defending yourself in court, what you say about your own case is always going to be weaker than if some one else defends you (and not many people outside the fandom care or know enough to "defend" it)


----------



## SeriousBSNS (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey. Hey furries.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 5, 2011)

SeriousBSNS said:


> Hey. Hey furries.


 
actually more of a




for me


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 5, 2011)

This is gonna be huge! Just like the Chewfox incident and that CSI episode!

I wonder if anyone except furries are gonna care this time though?



> Umm, *I think* its the other way around. So many furries try to get on  television hoping to clear up the image of the fandom. 90% of the time,  they makes things worse.



Key words are "I think", because anecdotes don't indicate any actual social backlash against furries. People don't care. People won't care. Furries will rage and turn on each other over nothing.


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 5, 2011)

Odds are she's going to screw more shit up.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 5, 2011)

I can't wait for the delicious drama.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 5, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> I wonder if anyone except furries and the Internets are gonna care this time though?


 
fixed


----------



## Ashern (Jan 5, 2011)

two fursuits in ONE WEEK? what the shit


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't have cable, so I don't know what the fuck this show is,
but...



> _My Strange Addiction_ claims to "[tell] the compelling stories of  people who are battling obsessive behaviors on the verge of taking over  their lives" and "[follow] addicts as they reveal their strange  addictions and meet with psychological experts."



They're going to associate THAT with furry?

How does that even work?
_"Hi. My name is Yiffy McDicksuck and I have to spend all of my time every day in ears and a tail, looking up furry smut.
*cue crying because of being a social outcast / failed relationships / etc*"_


----------



## Attaman (Jan 5, 2011)

Shico said:


> *Is NOT amused with furries being on this show, holy fuckin chirst I wish the media would leave furries the fuck alone.


Er, the Media _does_ leave Furries alone.  Fuck, if they spent a day on it, they could dig up more scary, terrifying, _true_ shit about the fandom and present it in an hour than has been shown in all other media representations _combined_.

Plus, you know, Furry has got off lighter than stuff like D&D, Harry Potter, Yu-gi-Oh Cards...



Shico said:


> (and not many people outside the fandom care or know enough to "defend" it)


  Because it's a hobby, that they aren't part of.  It's like expecting someone to define the difference between a Trekkie and a Trekker who isn't part of either.  Though I will say this:
1)  Thank you for recognizing that most people don't know about, or even care about, the Furry Fandom.  Leg up over several others in these type of talks.
2)  You do recognize that someone can know about the fandom, very well actually, without being a member of it, yes?


----------



## ShadowEon (Jan 5, 2011)

Must fix cable box so I can watch this. O_O


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 5, 2011)

White Knight. Return to your castle.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 5, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Er, the Media _does_ leave Furries alone.  Fuck, if they spent a day on it, they could dig up more scary, terrifying, _true_ shit about the fandom and present it in an hour than has been shown in all other media representations _combined_.
> 
> Plus, you know, Furry has got off lighter than stuff like D&D, Harry Potter, Yu-gi-Oh Cards...


 
D&D got a really bad rap.  Furries might get labeled collectively as pervs by some folks, but there were a bunch of people who had been convinced that D&D involved strange and dangerous cultish rituals.  Not to mention all the would-be Chick Tract devotees out there who believed it was fucking outright SATANIC.


----------



## Willow (Jan 5, 2011)

I get the feeling that this is going to be just awful. I'll be watching.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 5, 2011)

Tycho said:


> D&D got a really bad rap.  Furries might get labeled collectively as pervs by some folks, but there were a bunch of people who had been convinced that D&D involved strange and dangerous cultish rituals.  Not to mention all the would-be Chick Tract devotees out there who believed it was fucking outright SATANIC.


 
That was more the fault of Western culture of the time than just the media. That kind of bad rap would only happen nowadays if it were entirely true.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 5, 2011)

What?

Say what you want, but I think Chewfox did a good job of not outright embarrassing the fandom. She was very cautious in explaining what furry is and how it impacts her sexuality. She is far from what 2 the Ranting Gryphon called a "gigglefuck".

But since when is furry "a strange addiction"? I know furry sexuality is interesting, and there are some furries that deserve to appear on _The Jerry Springer Show_, but this is inaccurate beyond belief.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 5, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Say what you want, but I think Chewfox did a good job of not outright embarrassing the fandom. She was very cautious in explaining what furry is and how it impacts her sexuality. She is far from what 2 the Ranting Gryphon called a "gigglefuck".


 Except that she only explained what furry is for perverts. 

Although, I shouldn't be surprised that you can't tell the difference.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 5, 2011)

Are they ever going to pick someone for a show with a quality fursuit? =/


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 5, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Except that she only explained what furry is for perverts.
> 
> Although, I shouldn't be surprised that you can't tell the difference.


 
I heard there was a difference, but nobody knows if the legends are true.


----------



## Kreevox (Jan 5, 2011)

Shico said:


> "look stupid people who wear ugly ass animal costumes" story


 
I'd much rather have that than the "look, sick fucks who pretend to be animals while fucking dressed up as said animals" story


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 5, 2011)

....

Brb contemplating throwing myself into a Volcano.

Fucking furfags. :V


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 5, 2011)

So a FurAffinity user is doing this, eh?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm going to record this when it comes on.


----------



## Deo (Jan 5, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Deo getting a criticizing pic of FennecFur taken down? Check.


 
THAT WAS TOTALLY BUTTER COVERED FANART, YA'LL.


Also I LOL'ed when someone on Furry Drama 2 mentioned that she linked her Facebook to her youtube and on her facebook her favorite book was "HOW TO BE FAMOUS". *rolling with mirth*
Also, did anybody see the second or third "I DON'T CARE, SEE HOW MUCH I DON'T CARE" videos she posted? Shit was epic. And to promote the good name of furry she went to the lengths of including copious amounts of furry porn. WE have a great non-batshit insane person representing us, eh gentlemen?



Digitalpotato said:


> So a FurAffinity user is doing this, eh?



She only got an FA to promote her FABULOOOUS FAMOUS-NESS. AKA garner attention, gain a legion of white knights, and keep the drama wheels well lubricated with tears.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 5, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> She only got an FA to promote her FABULOOOUS FAMOUS-NESS. AKA garner attention, gain a legion of white knights, and keep the drama wheels well lubricated with tears.


 
Does that make her unique, or just like the average furry? I'm lost on this point.


----------



## Deo (Jan 5, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Does that make her unique, or just like the average furry? I'm lost on this point.


REMEMER TO BE UNIQUE AND SPESHUL AND SNOWFLAKELIKE.
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4195704/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2308412/


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2011)

Dont worry, and we'll make sure to youtube it also
unlike the Tyra Banks one where it was very very fuck hard to upload that video


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah my mom watches that show. Glad I'm in college. But even if it talks about smut she won't think that I do it because...crap I'm lonely.


----------



## Deo (Jan 5, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> crap I'm lonely.



This was necessary to post? Here? In a topic about a ChewFox wannabe?


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm just trying to lighten the mood with self-deprication. Though this is a temporary fix. I really thought she was just a sub-par fursuit maker who wanted money. I thought all the shitstorm would come from the editing process. Seeing what she's done she's worse than chewfox. She is only in it for the money so she may start spewing random bullshit and start talking about how she likes her "Ep1C fUrrY Pr0n lol."


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 6, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> I'm just trying to lighten the mood with self-deprication. Though this is a temporary fix. I really thought she was just a sub-par fursuit maker who wanted money. I thought all the shitstorm would come from the editing process. Seeing what she's done she's worse than chewfox. She is only in it for the money so she may start spewing random bullshit and start talking about how she likes her "Ep1C fUrrY Pr0n lol."


 
Honestly, she's "selling out" something that most of the world really doesn't even care about. It's money in her pocket and the only people who care, shouldn't. Furries are just being paranoid.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 6, 2011)

old news is old... just waiting for the sauce to surface....


----------



## Xenke (Jan 6, 2011)

Someone will no doubt summarize the event here, yes?

I will not have the gonads to watch it at college.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 6, 2011)

it hasnt been on the air yet.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 6, 2011)

Zrcalo said:


> it hasnt been on the air yet.


 
I know this, it airs after I go back to college.

If it were to have come on, say, yesterday, I would have watched it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 6, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Return to your White castle.








Yes.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 6, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I know this, it airs after I go back to college.
> 
> If it were to have come on, say, yesterday, I would have watched it.



Y SO PARANOI ABOUT COLLEJ?

I go around in a fursuit and get all the chicks.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 6, 2011)

Zrcalo said:


> Y SO PARANOI ABOUT COLLEJ?
> 
> I go around in a fursuit and get all the chicks.


 Are you *sure* they're girls?


----------



## PrettyKitty13 (Jan 6, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yes.


 
Those shits are good.

Just sayin'. xD


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 6, 2011)

This will not end well.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 6, 2011)

Zrcalo said:


> Y SO PARANOI ABOUT COLLEJ?
> 
> I go around in a fursuit and get all the chicks.


 
Tech School = internet dorks

I'd rather not. I have a social life to maintain (poorly).


----------



## Deo (Jan 6, 2011)

Zrcalo said:


> Y SO PARANOI ABOUT COLLEJ?
> 
> I go around in a fursuit and get all the chicks.



I can vouch. Drunk college chicks love fursuits. Where are my men though? My rope snares are failing me.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 6, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I can vouch. Drunk college chicks love fursuits. Where are my men though? My rope snares are failing me.


 Right here bby.


----------



## Deo (Jan 6, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Right here bby.



Oh murrrrrrrrrr


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 6, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> This will not end well.


 Yeah no shit, the tv show is "strange addictions" if it does end well my head would just explode.


----------



## Mokunen (Jan 6, 2011)

i really don't see what the big deal is


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 6, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Oh murrrrrrrrrr


 :3c


----------



## Azure (Jan 6, 2011)

Who cares? Nobody, that's who. Excepy of course, you. That makes you all sad little animal head creatures. Did anyone ever stop to think that there is no way you can spin the fandom to make it any less creepy? So embrace the fac that were all fucking weirdos and move on with your life.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 6, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Are you *sure* they're girls?


 
I dont care man.


----------



## Kihari (Jan 6, 2011)

I actually just saw a bit of this show for the first time tonight, and it featured some chick who was eating sticks of chalk as if they were candy. Strange addictions indeed!

Okay, perhaps it's not an addiction to her, but running around in animal costumes as if it were a life choice (presumably the episode's angle on all this) is certainly going to look strange to anyone who isn't into that kind of thing.

The reason this is apparently such a big goddamn deal is because _zomg the media are talking about us again!_ ...which is understandable to a point, but furry reaction to the spotlight has become much too predictable. Already the image-defending butthurt is falling into place, and will fester and grow until the episode airs and becomes old news, at which point it will join the ranks of Tyra and that oh-so-special CSI episode. Same shit, different day.

That said, at least this whole thing promises a little amusement for those on the sidelines. I hope somebody YouTube's the show so I can eventually see what all the fuss and infighting is (and will continue to be) about.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 6, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> http://www.flayrah.com/3375/furs-feature-tlcs-my-strange-addiction-jan-19
> Basically a furry got paid $1500 to appear on tlc's "my strange addiction" on january 19th get your booze ready we all know what's going to happen.


 DAMMIT! I wanted to be that furry! >:[


----------



## Smelge (Jan 6, 2011)

Shows like this one need to be got rid of.

"Hey, here's a program about people with possible mental illnesses. Instead of doing an in-depth study in to their weird addictions and trying to understand it and help them, let's just film them doing weird shit and laugh at them."

It's the same principal as teasing the Downs kid just to make him throw a wobbler and shit himself.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 6, 2011)

Well.. this's gonna be overtime for the mod team.
Fres.... Meat....!


----------



## Summercat (Jan 6, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Well.. this's gonna be overtime for the mod team.
> Fres.... Meat....!


 
But but but but I already work for FA while at work!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 6, 2011)

Summercat said:


> But but but but I already work for FA while at work!


 You just had a 3 week vacation from being a mod on faf though.


----------



## Charrio (Jan 6, 2011)

I can't wait to hear what the Therapist is gonna say, since they try and get them help in the Episodes lol

Also will they cover Pedophiles too, if they covered furries?
There are tons of admitted pedophiles in the furry fandom maybe some of them should sign up too.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 6, 2011)

Summercat said:


> But but but but I already work for FA while at work!


 
I miss your name being pink.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 6, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Shows like this one need to be got rid of.
> 
> "Hey, here's a program about people with possible mental illnesses. Instead of doing an in-depth study in to their weird addictions and trying to understand it and help them, let's just film them doing weird shit and laugh at them."
> 
> It's the same principal as teasing the Downs kid just to make him throw a wobbler and shit himself.


 
Except this show generally seems to be about people who did this to themselves. That, and they obviously agreed to be on the show for money.

Human tragedy has always been, and always will be a huge thing in any form of media. When it starts making fun of other races and people with birth defects, then it's crossing the line.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 6, 2011)

HOLY FUCK.

THE MOMENT I saw that this "My Strange Addiction" series ad going throughout the TV, I KNEW that there'd be furries in it. I was right all along.


----------



## Deo (Jan 6, 2011)

This is still about our new chewfox right? FennecFur on FA and Lowbrasspwns on youtube?
You know, isn't this supposed to be about the nineteen year old Laura Atkins of Skunk Hollow Illinois who attends Moraine Valley Community College?


----------



## Jesie (Jan 6, 2011)

Surely I'm not the only person here thinks 1500 bucks is kinda a low price to make not only 2 fursuits, but also to make a complete ass of one's self on TV?

Also consider that other furries were approached with offers of 30K or more for one episode and that makes 1500 look like ass wipeing money.
So not only is our protagonist stupid and greedy; she's cheap, stupid, and greedy.


LEST WE NOT GET STARTED ON HER MIND SCARING ABOMINATIONS SHE SO LOVINGLY CALLS 'FURSUITS'.


----------



## Deo (Jan 6, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Surely I'm not the only person here thinks 1500 bucks is kinda a low price to make not only 2 fursuits, but also to make a complete ass of one's self on TV?


She really didn't want to go out in public ever again anyways. Grocery shopping without being 'that strange chick from tv' is so overated.



Jesie said:


> LEST WE NOT GET STARTED ON HER MIND SCARING ABOMINATIONS SHE SO LOVINGLY CALLS 'FURSUITS'.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 6, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> HOLY FUCK.
> 
> THE MOMENT I saw that this "My Strange Addiction" series ad going throughout the TV, I KNEW that there'd be furries in it. I was right all along.


 If this doesn't turn into trainwreck on the show, my head would just explode like from that movie.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 6, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


>


 
Oh wow. That's REALLY bad.



CannonFodder said:


> If this doesn't turn into trainwreck on the show, my head would just explode like from that movie.


 
Scanners.


----------



## Alstor (Jan 6, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2308412/


Am I the only one that saw the raver fox's hair as a pot leaf, making him a pot head?

ehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 6, 2011)

>


 
Can this be considered animal cruelty?


----------



## Deo (Jan 6, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Am I the only one that saw the raver fox's hair as a pot leaf, making him a pot head?
> 
> ehehehehehehehehehehe


 
No more pot for you.



1dynamofox1 said:


> Can this be considered animal cruelty?



Not unless you label humans as animals by law. And then consider having them watch the show as cruelty or neglect.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 6, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> No more pot for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Not unless you label humans as animals by law. And then consider having them watch the show as cruelty or neglect.


 
I meant the dog. But you make a good point too.

Protip: Parents, don't let your kids look at a wild Kiira. Its gaze can kill.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 7, 2011)

$20 that if everyone hates her after this airs and there's a flame war she'll say something like "I did it for the lulz".


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2011)

Xenke said:


> $20 that if everyone hates her after this airs and there's a flame war she'll say something like "I did it for the lulz".


 Sucker bet. No one fall for this scamming bastard.

I, however, have a nice shell game that you can enter in for $20. It pays $40 if you guess the right shell.


----------



## Deo (Jan 7, 2011)

Xenke said:


> $20 that if everyone hates her after this airs and there's a flame war she'll say something like "I did it for the lulz".



She already said she did it for the money and "the fame". I wish they didn't delete my picture I uploaded as I also had great quotes on it from her now bawwleted youtube videos of her saying we're "trolls" and "haters hating" on her because "she's going to be famous" and we're "jealous", "pathetic", "low-lives", with nothing to do except troll her because she's "better than" us and "more mature than" us. It was hilarity. In that she was trying to make it clear how much she didn't care, in about nine top twelve paragraphs.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 7, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> She already said she did it for the money and "the fame". I wish they didn't delete my picture I uploaded as I also had great quotes on it from her now bawwleted youtube videos of her saying we're "trolls" and "haters hating" on her because "she's going to be famous" and we're "jealous", "pathetic", "low-lives", with nothing to do except troll her because she's "better than" us and "more mature than" us. It was hilarity. In that she was trying to make it clear how much she didn't care, in about nine top twelve paragraphs.


 
I watched one of those and I stopped paying attention after the third or so slide so so obviously filled with butthurt that I had to stop to keep from laughing.

And then I got sidetracked by calling one of her knighters a pedophile.


----------



## Shico (Jan 7, 2011)

did anyone read the update

"Lauren can't imagine going to a party or social event without wearing her fur suit. She's completely dedicated to her "fursona" - designing and sewing her costume well into the night. Meanwhile, Adele has been eating couch cushions for twenty years." http://www.flayrah.com/3375/furs-feature-tlcs-my-strange-addiction-jan-19

Wud Duh FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUK

PS I cannot take anything on TLC seriously anymore, I mean considering they had to pay this girl to claim furry is an addiction and then put a spin on her hobby to make it look an addiction I am like 99% sure the couch eater also did it for the money.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 7, 2011)

Shico said:


> did anyone read the update
> 
> "Lauren can't imagine going to a party or social event without wearing her fur suit. She's completely dedicated to her "fursona" - designing and sewing her costume well into the night. Meanwhile, Adele has been eating couch cushions for twenty years." http://www.flayrah.com/3375/furs-feature-tlcs-my-strange-addiction-jan-19
> 
> Wud Duh FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUK


 Who's in charge of popcorn?
The shit is going to hit the fan and it's going to be funny to see the drama AFTER the show.


----------



## Shico (Jan 7, 2011)

well...I wonder if this is gonna hurt my fursuit gig at the Petco cat adoption events 
Even if the cat group is still cool with me I wonder if the freak comments are gonna sky rocket or not...


----------



## Xenke (Jan 7, 2011)

Shico said:


> well...I wonder if this is gonna hurt my fursuit gig at the Petco cat adoption events
> Even if the cat group is still cool with me I wonder if the freak comments are gonna sky rocket or not...


 
Believe it or not, most people who haven't been on 4chan don't give a fuck.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 7, 2011)

Shico said:


> well...I wonder if this is gonna hurt my fursuit gig at the Petco cat adoption events
> Even if the cat group is still cool with me I wonder if the freak comments are gonna sky rocket or not...


 I wouldn't worry about it. If someone gives you shit they'll only do it as a snide remark behind your back or to their friends. If one of them does dare to try to grief you about it you have the high ground. you are volunteering your time to help out with cat adoptions. 
I've had a person talk to me, they really don't like fursuits and asked me if I had sex in mine and "what do you possibly get out of it?" I answered simply "I volunteer with troubled kids. Have you ever had someone break down and cry tears of joy because your hobby helped a kid overcome crippling shyness? no? I have." 
If someone starts acting like a brat just ask them how they would help people or animals. a bit of passive aggression goes a long way.


----------



## Shico (Jan 7, 2011)

Fay V said:


> "I volunteer with troubled kids. Have you ever had someone break down and cry tears of joy because your hobby helped a kid overcome crippling shyness? no? I have.


That...sounds...amazing, I hope I one day can have an experience that positive


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 7, 2011)

Im not going to be able to see it on the TV because im in Australia. =/
Does this person have any accounts on anything on the internet still up?


----------



## Fay V (Jan 7, 2011)

Shico said:


> That...sounds...amazing, I hope I one day can have an experience that positive



happened the first time I went to volunteer. I've been hooked on suiting ever since.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 7, 2011)

Damn, gotta watch this now!


----------



## Taralack (Jan 7, 2011)

My hat off to you Fay V, you are truly a noble internet person. Now that kind of suiting I can get behind.

On the other hand, no one except furries are gonna care about what is said on this show. It happened with CSI and chewfox, it'll happen again. 

*distributes popcorn*


----------



## Kuraku (Jan 7, 2011)

I can't wait to watch this!
I'll probably be laughing my ass off the whole time, while waiting for delicious drama to ensue!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 7, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> She really didn't want to go out in public ever again anyways. Grocery shopping without being 'that strange chick from tv' is so overated.



Holy hell that is disturbing.

Just.... what?


----------



## Beta Link (Jan 8, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


>


Holy shit, stuff like this is actually going on TV? If this is one she actually spent time on, and *isn't* one of the two she made in just a week, then I don't want to see what either of them look like.

Though again, maybe I'm just stupid and this is actually one of those two. Still though, this is disturbing on so many levels.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 8, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> She already said she did it for the money and "the fame".



Oh, good. A Furry Embassador. I feel *SO MUCH BETTER* that the furry community is going to be representative on some piece of shit show by TLC to feature it as a "sexual fantasy/fetish".



> "haters hating" on her because "she's going to be famous" and we're "jealous", "pathetic", "low-lives", with nothing to do except troll her because she's "better than" us and "more mature than" us.



So we're the ones who are "pathetic low-lives with nothing to do", and yet she's the one being paid $1500 to put on a couple shitty suits for 15 seconds while parading around like a fool, degrading the entire furry community. And she "doesn't care" but has enough time on her hands to write nine top twelve paragraphs. Mm. We're all so lucky to have such a WONDERFUL embassador. :V


----------



## Charrio (Jan 8, 2011)

LOL, i want to see her wear that really ugly fursuit at the Therapist's and try to explain her addiction. 
Also i want to know her Online fur name, is it what was claimed?

Soo.....Who's gonna be on next about your Strange Addiction to Sonic art! or Pokemon!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 8, 2011)

Charrio said:


> LOL, i want to see her wear that really ugly fursuit at the Therapist's and try to explain her addiction.
> Also i want to know her Online fur name, is it what was claimed?
> 
> Soo.....Who's gonna be on next about your Strange Addiction to Sonic art! or Pokemon!


 Not sure which fandom has more porn? :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 8, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Not sure which fandom has more porn? :V


 Sonic
.
..
Idola clan done research


----------



## Fay V (Jan 8, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> My hat off to you Fay V, you are truly a noble internet person. Now that kind of suiting I can get behind.
> 
> On the other hand, no one except furries are gonna care about what is said on this show. It happened with CSI and chewfox, it'll happen again.
> 
> *distributes popcorn*



not really, I'm just better than the average fursuiting dolt that thinks "i r have furry mask! everyone must fucking adore me now" then goes on tv in their abomination or goes and hugs random people without warning (or bathing).
Furries don't have the common sense of the dogs they fap to >.>


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 8, 2011)

Fay V said:


> not really, I'm just better than the average fursuiting dolt that thinks "i r have furry mask! everyone must fucking adore me now" then goes on tv in their abomination or goes and hugs random people without warning (or bathing).
> Furries don't have the common sense of the dogs they fap to >.>


 
Get your avatar back, so I can more easily identify and praise your posts.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 10, 2011)

I think I remember someone asking for an interview on the Lafflist. It was very suspiscious and they had somehow sent a message without signing up for the list. I now think this was the people for this show. Seeing that Kiira is from Chicago, which is in the Laff area, she must have been dumb enough to respond to this message. Then again, this is only speculation. Who knows? I wouldn't put it past her. She would climb into a car trunk if some scary man said he had money in there for her.


----------



## Charrio (Jan 13, 2011)

One more week and Show's On! 

I just was watching this weeks episode and noticed a Disclaimer, 

*This Program Depicts Addictive Behaviors
That are Dangerous and Risky in Nature.
Viewers Should Not Attempt.*


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 13, 2011)

Charrio said:


> One more week and Show's On!
> 
> I just was watching this weeks episode and noticed a Disclaimer,
> 
> ...


they need to change the last line to be
*Viewers should not reach this level of addiction*


----------



## Grendel (Jan 13, 2011)

Charrio said:


> Also i want to know her Online fur name, is it what was claimed?


 


Deovacuus said:


> This is still about our new chewfox right? FennecFur on FA and Lowbrasspwns on youtube?
> You know, isn't this supposed to be about the nineteen year old Laura Atkins of Skunk Hollow Illinois who attends Moraine Valley Community College?



.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 14, 2011)

HAY GUISE LETS TROAL TEHM.


----------



## GHDA (Jan 14, 2011)

can anyone explain to me how furries don't look weird to the general public


----------



## GHDA (Jan 14, 2011)

oh what. FennecFur rules D:


----------



## Grendel (Jan 14, 2011)

TLC's My Strange Addiction Website said:
			
		

> *Episode 7*
> *Name:* Lauren A.
> *Addiction:* Wearing a fur suit
> Lauren can't imagine going to a party or social event without wearing  her fur suit. She's completely dedicated to her "fursona" â€” designing  and sewing her costume well into the night, it even takes priority to  finding a job.


:l Furries are perpetually unemployed, correct? And they always wear fursuits. Can't be a furry without one.


----------



## Charrio (Jan 14, 2011)

Grendel said:


> :l Furries are perpetually unemployed, correct? And they always wear fursuits. Can't be a furry without one.


 
I don't have one or want one, I draw alot of furry art but at this point don't consider myself more than a cartoonist who draws furry porn. 
Only kids now a days seem to be obsessed with fursuits being required to be called a furry. 

I used to be a furry and quite proud in the beginning, but new fans wanting to make the fandom more than it really is a hobby disgusted me to the point, i don't want to be called furry. 

I really hate how younger furs and new furs seem to love going overboard and making a public show of themselves always trying to out do the other. 
Same thing happened to sex in furry, what once was normal gay/straight sex porn now has devolved to fetish crap and even worse to Cub Porn which fans clamor for and defend rabidly. 

Of course this isn't helped at all by Famous members like owners of sites making fools of themselves on camera in suit, and then younger new members seeing this and thinking that is what you need to do to be popular or famous. 

Seriously getting old, but most furs seem to want this type of thinking and support the stupid antics they see, and buy up fursuits like Gap gear, it's in fashion to be Stupid.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 14, 2011)

Charrio said:


> I don't have one or want one, I draw alot of furry art but at this point don't consider myself more than a cartoonist who draws furry porn.
> Only kids now a days seem to be obsessed with fursuits being required to be called a furry.
> 
> I used to be a furry and quite proud in the beginning, but new fans wanting to make the fandom more than it really is a hobby disgusted me to the point, i don't want to be called furry.
> ...


 
I agree. Perhaps I'm playing the part of the pot, but I see too many people buy a suit then suddenly think "I can run around in public and be a complete idiot" now there's silliness and then there's retarded. Some of my favorite suiters will go into public randomly and act a bit silly in harmless fun. But they know what they are doing and I've never seen an incident where they just run up and touch people, or try to interact with people that clearly don't want to play along. On the other hand there was a suiter on FA that once complained that someone called the cops because he was at a park, approaching kids while in suit. why would you think that is a great idea? 
it's worse at cons when new suiters think it's totally awesome to not bathe, and everyone would totally love to get humped by a mascot.


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 15, 2011)

It's entertainment (for those of us at a distance) at least. :V


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jan 16, 2011)

I shed tears.
And they weren't manly.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 16, 2011)

Shico said:


> I still got $1,500... which is more than many can say


 
Someone needs to clue him/her in that $1500 isn't exactly a lot...


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 16, 2011)

I just saw the ad for it on TV yesterday.

The fursuit is creepier in motion. Trust me.


----------



## brine (Jan 17, 2011)

here's the official TLC website/listing for the episode:http://tlc.discovery.com/tv/my-strange-addiction/episode-guide-13.html it also has a picture from the episode. If you've not yet seen the commercial,and you want to, then Just watch TLC, i've seen the commercial about 15+ times now.from the preview its hard to tell exactly where the episode is going to go... But thelay out of the show doesn't seem to match up with any type of gotcha journalism, orwe want you to call out or embarrass other people. I honestly don't anticipate hearinganything about a "furry sexuality" or "sexual side" as this is a relatively tame show. if it is brought up i'm sure it will be dismissed and not really a topic that is dwelled on. my prediction is this: She only goes to social outings / events in fursuit She is furry ergo attends exclusively Furry related outings / events it is acceptable for her to fursuit. She also fursuits on campus. this is harmless, but is abnormal social behavior.


----------



## brine (Jan 17, 2011)

the formatting (or lack there of ) killed my post and made it hard to read...

we cannot really judge until we see the tv segment. But i'm very much dissapointed in someonewho would take something from all of us and selfishly profit from it. I've only ever given my permissionto some few furries to represent ourselves to the media. Even the most skillful are made to seem foolish. i would hope that she would at least seek to give back and donate some of the money to a charity or a conventionto show that she did this for US, and not just herself...    but you and i already know the truth...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 17, 2011)

Only two more days


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 17, 2011)

I overheard my coworkers talking about it today at lunch.

Apparently, it's going to be far more mild compared to the rest of the stuff they feature. Pretty much talked about her wearing a bunny suit, and how she can't enjoy social events without wearing it all the time or something. They even called her a "fuzzy" instead of furry. They all seemed far more interested/repulsed at the likes of being addicted to eating foreign objects, and some lady who is addicted to using her hairdryer. Looks like it's getting passed off with overt nerd status if you ask me. The only people who are going to either bemoan/use it for ammo are jobless basement dwellers who spend all day on the internet, or jobless basement dwellers who spend all day on the internet who happen to be furries.


----------



## Kihari (Jan 17, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Someone needs to clue him/her in that $1500 isn't exactly a lot...


 
But for Antisocial Fursuit Girl, it's $1500 _and_ the chance to troll every furry ever! On national television, even!

Seriously, though, on the topic of viewer reactions, anyone expecting  this to bring some sort of bad image (that furry doesn't already have,  that is) or scorn from outsiders to the fandom will be pretty  disappointed. All the average viewer will see is some oddball girl who  wears an animal costume because she's socially awkward.



Kangaroo_Boy said:


> The only people who are going to either  bemoan/use it for ammo are jobless basement dwellers who spend all day  on the internet, or jobless basement dwellers who spend all day on the  internet who happen to be furries.



Exactly ^this right here, and only other furries are going to be wetting themselves over their  super-duper top-secret society being exposed on the tube. I'd like to think that most of the shitstorm has died down already, this having been old news for so long, but somehow I doubt it. Somebody's bound to make a fool of themselves shortly after airtime.



CannonFodder said:


> Only two more days


 
Ready thy popcorn kettle.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 17, 2011)

I noticed the media is using "fuzzy" more often now as opposed to furry. Is there a reason for that you think?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I noticed the media is using "fuzzy" more often now as opposed to furry. Is there a reason for that you think?


 
I've heard "fuzzy" more often than "furry", oddly enough; maybe "fuzzy" is supposed to be _cute_ or something, as opposed to "furry" which probably sounds less attractive to outside fandoms.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I noticed the media is using "fuzzy" more often now as opposed to furry. Is there a reason for that you think?


 It's cuter?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 17, 2011)

Kihari said:


> Ready thy popcorn kettle.


 Ready... aw crap I have butter, but all I have is Cheddar Jack Parmesan.


Fay V said:


> I noticed the media is using "fuzzy" more often now as opposed to furry. Is there a reason for that you think?


 Cause furries for the most part have learned not to go on tv or a angry mob would troll the fuck out of them, so they have to give people $1500 and downplay "furry" to try and fool them to get on tv?


----------



## Fay V (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm not sure 'fuzzy' is cuter than 'furry'. 
It could be a trick to lure people onto tv, but I've seen it written that way in magazines and on tv where no furries were involved. it just seems like "furry" is being used less and it's "fuzzy" or "plushie" instead.


----------



## Shico (Jan 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I noticed the media is using "fuzzy" more often now as opposed to furry. Is there a reason for that you think?


 
I would not mind if "Fuzzy/Fuzzies" became the word for Furries who have little to no interest in the 18+ side of the fandom (like how "Furvert" became the term for Furries who seem to be into the fandom purly for the sexual fetish aspects) it does sound more innocent and could be associated with Furries who's main interest is the family friendly stuff.

I for one would fall into the "Fuzzy" category.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I'm not sure 'fuzzy' is cuter than 'furry'.
> It could be a trick to lure people onto tv, but I've seen it written that way in magazines and on tv where no furries were involved. it just seems like "furry" is being used less and it's "fuzzy" or "plushie" instead.


 
What the fu-- "plushie"? I have not heard that. Maybe it's a different fandom.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 17, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> What the fu-- "plushie"? I have not heard that. Maybe it's a different fandom.


 they said it in 30 rock. guy called himself a plushie. someone that dressed up in animal costumes.
terrible video but this is the scene http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQpYEUPE23M


----------



## Monster. (Jan 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


> they said it in 30 rock. guy called himself a plushie. someone that dressed up in animal costumes.
> terrible video but this is the scene http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQpYEUPE23M


 
Well seeing as this is 30 Rock, which I love by the way, they're probably just making fun of furries in general so they use "plushie" rather than "furry" to keep it a parody.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 17, 2011)

It took almost two week for me to find out about this?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 18, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I'm not sure 'fuzzy' is cuter than 'furry'.
> *It could be a trick to lure people onto tv*, but I've seen it written that way in magazines and on tv where no furries were involved. it just seems like "furry" is being used less and it's "fuzzy" or "plushie" instead.











One of these days when the media asks furries to come on television and end up humiliating themselves in front of everyone, furries will just go "lol troll harder next time" :V


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 18, 2011)

...

...

.....This will not end well


----------



## Fay V (Jan 18, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> One of these days when the media asks furries to come on television and end up humiliating themselves in front of everyone, furries will just go "lol troll harder next time" :V


 
God damn this post wins. 
Still, I don't think that's true. I doubt there will ever be a time where there is not some furfag that will sell out for 1500$


----------



## Charrio (Jan 18, 2011)

I hope she comes to AC or any other Major Con expecting to be famous or accepted.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't know what this recent discussion is all about. I've never heard "fuzzy" or "plushie."

Oh, by the way, if any of you are still dumb enough to watch the Simpsons like me, one of the latest episodes had about 8 seconds of the camera panning throught a crowd of the LGBT community voting Moe the bartender in for mayor because he claims he's gay to be accepted. The crowd had groups holding signs like "Gays for Moe" and "Trannies for Moe" or something, but 2 out of those 8 seconds showed about 4 supposed furries holding up a "Furries fur Moe" sign; I'd show you a picture but I can't find one.


----------



## Nokly (Jan 19, 2011)

Just watched the preview for the episode... not looking forward to seeing it tonight...


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 19, 2011)

Just set a reminder. This is gonna be bad. xD


----------



## Shico (Jan 19, 2011)

I am so avoiding TLC....Not gonna watch it, I will take this blow second hand via reading what others have to say about it...


----------



## Shesta (Jan 19, 2011)

I swear, I can't stand people who sell out like this. If she thinks she's going to be excepted at FWA or any other con, she is severely mistaken.

Does she have an actual fursuit besides the piece of crap she threw together for the show?


----------



## Jude (Jan 19, 2011)

Its fucking ON.


----------



## Willow (Jan 19, 2011)

I WANNA WATCH THIS EPISODE RIGHT NOW BUT I CAN'T. FUCKING AMERICAN IDOL. D:<


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 19, 2011)

It's starting..... *set's microwave for popcorn*


----------



## Mentova (Jan 19, 2011)

It's on. Totally watching this shit in HD.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 19, 2011)

How typical. A fox.....


----------



## Jude (Jan 19, 2011)

OH GOD what the fuck. They've mentioned having sex in fursuits, and the fetish side of the fandom.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 19, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> How typical. A fox.....


 Don't judge an. =[

So far, it actually doesn't seem to horrid...


----------



## Alstor (Jan 19, 2011)

All furries are fursuiters: check
Some furries have fetishes: check
Introverted and antisocial: check

It's great so far.

EDIT: Actually, it isn't Chewfox bad so far.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm watching it right now. It's not...that bad...yet.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 19, 2011)

Alstor said:


> All furries are fursuiters: check
> Some furries have fetishes: check
> Introverted and antisocial: check
> 
> ...


 I'm glad they mentioned not all furries are sex fiends at least. It's not painting the fandom as a sex cult, just a bunch of weird nerds. Which it is.


----------



## Alstor (Jan 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm glad they mentioned not all furries are sex fiends at least. It's not painting the fandom as a sex cult, just a bunch of weird nerds. Which it is.


 Yeah, but I can see monocle shark raging at her calling it "one" fandom. :V


----------



## Willow (Jan 19, 2011)

Why is she from ILLINOOOOIIIIISSSSSSSS D:


----------



## Monster. (Jan 19, 2011)

Willow said:


> Why is she from ILLINOOOOIIIIISSSSSSSS D:


 QUICK! GET OUT NOW!


----------



## Alstor (Jan 19, 2011)

At least it's cute so far with the eight year old. Too bad the addiction part is coming up afterwards.


----------



## Shesta (Jan 19, 2011)

OMG, don't you just love the dramatic music they play when they mention the "darker side" of the fandom?
*munches some popcorn*


----------



## Mentova (Jan 19, 2011)

Alstor said:


> At least it's cute so far with the eight year old. Too bad the addiction part is coming up afterwards.


 IT IS TAKING OVER YOUR LIFE! :V

I'm still surprised at how tame this is. Let's see what happens with the _ADDICTION!_


----------



## Monster. (Jan 19, 2011)

Shesta said:


> OMG, don't you just love the dramatic music they play when they mention the "darker side" of the fandom?
> *munches some popcorn*


 
What the fuck is this, Star Wars?


----------



## Jude (Jan 19, 2011)

Honestly, they're a cute furry couple.


----------



## Shesta (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm waiting for the dark side to come up

When the couch eating girl and Lauren meet, the fursuit will be the one to suffer XD
"GIMME THAT FOAAAMMMM"


----------



## Xenke (Jan 19, 2011)

This is on now? I expect a detailed summary.


----------



## seethecee (Jan 19, 2011)

i got bored half way through, the couch eater was more interesting then the girl with crappy suits.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> This is on now? I expect a detailed summary.


 
I'm sure there will be a whole thread about it.


----------



## Shico (Jan 19, 2011)

*Is not watching but is reading here

It sounds like more of a bus wreck and less of a train wreck so far.....I am still gonna avoid watching it for now. It sounds like they at least debunked the "every fursyuit is for sex" part and I hope they make it clear not every furry wears their fursuit constantly she is claiming to for this stunt.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone know what her FA page is? I swear I saw it posted somewhere.


----------



## Jude (Jan 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone know what her FA page is? I swear I saw it posted somewhere.


 
She doesn't go on it anymore.
Hell, she completely quit the fandom after all the flaming she got.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 19, 2011)

Jude said:


> She doesn't go on it anymore.
> Hell, she completely quit the fandom after all the flaming she got.


 I don't care if she still uses it, a friend wants to see it. :V


----------



## Shesta (Jan 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> This is on now? I expect a detailed summary.



it wasn't all that bad, but the girl was full of crap. Pretty much saying that she turns to the fur community because she can't handle real life since her father died. (I love how she smiles while talking about it all *coughBULLSHITcough*)

I love how she makes it seem like everyone has billions of "fursonas" and she must delve into the creation of her "next one."
She obviously made two really cruddy suits especially for the show, and it was really boring in comparison with the girl who eats couch cushions XD


----------



## Monster. (Jan 19, 2011)

Jude said:


> She doesn't go on it anymore.
> Hell, she completely quit the fandom after all the flaming she got.


 
It was a glorious day <3 This is her FA Page which she left after calling the WAAAAMBULANCE.


----------



## Aurag2 (Jan 19, 2011)

just watched it, was facepalming every few minutes


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 19, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> It was a glorious day <3 This is her FA Page which she left after calling the WAAAAMBULANCE.


LOL, I was bowling last week with one of the guys who shouted. That was a fun night, and we got a lot of positive attention.


----------



## Willow (Jan 19, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> It was a glorious day <3 This is her FA Page which she left after calling the WAAAAMBULANCE.


 Hold the phone, I think I've seen her before. 

And that wasn't nearly as ridiculous as I thought it would be..


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 19, 2011)

Meh. wasnt that bad actually. could've been worse. i was expecting a lot more rage.


----------



## Shesta (Jan 19, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> It was a glorious day <3 This is her FA Page which she left after calling the WAAAAMBULANCE.




 awww, I wanted to see all of her many fursonas :C


----------



## Mentova (Jan 19, 2011)

What's with furries and bowling anyways? I mean, bowling is fun but it seems like furries do it a lot.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 19, 2011)

Shesta said:


> awww, I wanted to see all of her many fursonas :C


 
The furry community proved to hate her too much for her to handle.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 19, 2011)

So how long until she comes back to her FA page?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 19, 2011)

Is there any any place to watch this ep online? I don't have cable but need to see some fail.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 19, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Is there any any place to watch this ep online? I don't have cable but need to see some fail.


 Chances are, they'll show it tomorrow on Hulu or something of the sort. Maybe even Youtube.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What's with furries and bowling anyways? I mean, bowling is fun but it seems like furries do it a lot.


It does seem that way, but this was my first "furbowl".


----------



## Xenke (Jan 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What's with furries and bowling anyways? I mean, bowling is fun but it seems like furries do it a lot.


 
Because bowling is awesome for everyone.

Duh.


----------



## Shesta (Jan 19, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> The furry community proved to hate her too much for her to handle.



It's sad that the furry community was supposed to be her support, and yet she can't handle the firestorm she started with them :\
Can't handle the fire, don't start one? 
derp


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 19, 2011)

Come on, cut her some slack. Her freaking dad died. She had to get into something. If it was fursuiting, better that than getting into hard drugs.

And really, fursuiting is her passion. Don't flame her for exploring it. Sure, I'd tell her to get a job: there has to be something she's good at. But still the fandom is what she loves.

It takes major balls to go out in your fursuit in public, I'll tell you that. Still, I've got the perfect solution for her if she feels like she's hiding behind her mask... get her a pair of ears. She can be proudly furry but not cover her face.

I just... feel like I have something in common with her. I never really fit into society either, but furry was one of the things that helped me be more social.

I'd tell her just to blow it off and not to pay attention to the flames. Try to get your life together but don't feel bad about what you love.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 19, 2011)

Shesta said:


> It's sad that the furry community was supposed to  be her support, and yet she can't handle the firestorm she started with  them :\
> Can't handle the fire, don't start one?
> derp


  Can't handle the heat, stay out of the kitchen. See, she would have  gotten support had she not called everyone a bunch of trolls and jealous  losers with no lives because she was going to be famous. Well, maybe.  It depends.




RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Come on, cut her some slack. Her freaking dad died. She had to get into something. If it was fursuiting, better that than getting into hard drugs.
> 
> And really, fursuiting is her passion. Don't flame her for exploring it. Sure, I'd tell her to get a job: there has to be something she's good at. But still the fandom is what she loves.
> 
> ...


 She has everyone right to be a furry; but as I said up there ^ she got way too cocky and called everyone jealous losers with no life. Why is that fair? Why should she be supported after saying all that?


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Jan 19, 2011)

The odd thing about that episode is that fursuiting was framed in a way that doesn't directly impact health in a negative way unlike the couch cousins which can cause a complete block in the gastrointestinal system and lead to rupture and death, hiding behind something to express yourself is a very common behavior. Ultimately they made it look a little odd (which is a fair assessment. It certainly isn't a "normal" hobby, like shopping or watching football.), but not like something that is to incredibly unlike the way that a lot of people handle trauma in their own lives.

EDIT: Another thing is that they said she was a college student who stayed up late and didn't have a job. From from sounding weird, that sounds like a majority of college students.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 19, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Come on, cut her some slack. Her freaking dad died. She had to get into something. If it was fursuiting, better that than getting into hard drugs.
> 
> And really, fursuiting is her passion. Don't flame her for exploring it. Sure, I'd tell her to get a job: there has to be something she's good at. But still the fandom is what she loves.
> 
> ...


 It's all well and good if fursuiting is a passion. it's mine. But I don't appreciate it when people decide to "represent" something. When she went on tv and talked about fursuiting she put words in my mouth. 
That's great if you can connect to her hiding behind a mask. I can't. I do fursuit, but not to hide behind a mask or character. People need to stop trying to be ambassadors for furry because they do not realize that their reasons are not the reasons of others.


----------



## Shesta (Jan 19, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Come on, cut her some slack. Her freaking dad died. She had to get into something. If it was fursuiting, better that than getting into hard drugs.
> 
> And really, fursuiting is her passion. Don't flame her for exploring it. Sure, I'd tell her to get a job: there has to be something she's good at. But still the fandom is what she loves.
> 
> ...



Seriously, I lost my dad recently, and he was everything to me. Even though it was two years ago, there is NO WAY I could smile and talk about the loss like she did. She smiled happily, with a bubbly personality while saying she was this hurt, inverted person who needed to hide behind a fursuit in order to get by. Lies like that invoke NO sympathy from me. It's like bashing on all the people who really ARE like that. 

I feel for you, and understand how you feel, because on a lot of levels I really feel like this community is where I can shine. But Lauren was bullshitting others' stories for money, and I don't feel bad for the backlash she got from the community.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 19, 2011)

I didn't think the episode was so bad.

Anybody with half a brain that can get over the fact that she wears a furry suit should be able to see that it's not a dangerous addiction, really just a fun and, as portrayed by this person, childishly innocent hobby. (Yes it mentioned the sexual aspect--for like 5 seconds. And Lauren didn't really have anything to say about it, unless I'm not recalling.)

The only unfortunate thing is that too many people in society think, "Oh God, it's DIFFERENT! BAD! BAD!" and maybe won't see the harmlessness of it. 

DEFINITELY AS DANGEROUS AS EATING COUCH CUSHIONS, THOUGH. DON'T TRY IT AT HOME D : <


----------



## Aleu (Jan 19, 2011)

So...remind me why we should care?


----------



## Shesta (Jan 19, 2011)

Cloudy said:


> I didn't think the episode was so bad.
> 
> Anybody with half a brain that can get over the fact that she wears a furry suit should be able to see that it's not a dangerous addiction, really just a fun and, as portrayed by this person, childishly innocent hobby. (Yes it mentioned the sexual aspect--for like 5 seconds. And Lauren didn't really have anything to say about it, unless I'm not recalling.)
> 
> ...



If you tried it at home, you wouldn't have a fursuit left XD


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jan 19, 2011)

I didn't see anything wrong with it really
My mom, who thinks furries are really weird, even said "She sure does a good job making those fursuits"


----------



## Xenke (Jan 19, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> So...remind me why we should care?


 
I really think it's because people either:

1) Don't want people to assume stuff about furries based on what they see on TV.
2) Enjoy furry being something "different" and don't want exposure on it for fear of it gaining more popularity.

This sounds pretty benign guys.

I will say that the pre-airing hate was probably because of earlier instances of similar events. (which don't seem that bad to me?)


----------



## Nokly (Jan 19, 2011)

I think this is the most amount of people I saw in one thread, 31. Well I didn't think it was that bad, she was smart about it, but not so much about leading to the episode (ie. calling everyone jealous blahblahblah) I was watching with my mom (who doesn't know I'm a furry) and she there just like "Wtf is wrong with her?" and all I could say was "She likes it" MY mom called it a fetish and creepy...


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 19, 2011)

Nokly said:


> I think this is the most amount of people I saw in one thread, 31. Well I didn't think it was that bad, she was smart about it, but not so much about leading to the episode (ie. calling everyone jealous blahblahblah) I was watching with my mom (who doesn't know I'm a furry) and she there just like "Wtf is wrong with her?" and all I could say was "She likes it" MY mom called it a fetish and creepy...



And yet the girl clearly said that there is a darker side to the fandom... she states that it exists but implies that it does not represent the fandom as a whole.


----------



## Shico (Jan 19, 2011)

Nokly said:


> I was watching with my mom (who doesn't know I'm a furry) and she there just like "Wtf is wrong with her?" and all I could say was "She likes it" MY mom called it a fetish and creepy...



And this is an example of why I was not happy with this girl going on TV...


----------



## Shesta (Jan 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I really think it's because people either:
> 
> 1) Don't want people to assume stuff about furries based on what they see on TV.
> 2) Enjoy furry being something "different" and don't want exposure on it for fear of it gaining more popularity.
> ...



I thought the original hate stemmed from her believing this made her famous, and that anyone who disagreed was just jealous of her fame, lol

But yea, aside from her just being a liar, there really isn't much to it


----------



## Monster. (Jan 19, 2011)

Shesta said:


> I thought the original hate stemmed from her believing this made her famous, and that anyone who disagreed was just jealous of her fame, lol



That's why she stopped going on FA. She couldn't handle the hate after her "you guys are just jealous" bullshit.


----------



## Nokly (Jan 19, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> And yet the girl clearly said that there is a darker side to the fandom... she states that it exists but implies that it does not represent the fandom as a whole.


 
Yes but that is good, is it not? She let people know that there are SOME people who go a little extreme, but not ALL furries are like that.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 19, 2011)

I wonder how Willow feels about this. This happened pretty near her home turf, after all.


----------



## Willow (Jan 19, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I wonder how Willow feels about this. This happened pretty near her home turf, after all.


 Alsip is about 5 hours from me seeing as how it's in Chicago. Eh, there are furries closer to me than that.

St. Louis and Bellville have quite a few. 

To be honest though, I was quite surprised that she was from IL.
Not a huge deal though overall.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 19, 2011)

Willow said:


> Alsip is about 5 hours from me seeing as how it's in Chicago. Eh, there are furries closer to me than that.
> 
> St. Louis and Bellville have quite a few.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I seem to have misplaced my Illinois-shaped cornflake.


----------



## Zaaz (Jan 19, 2011)

hey all. Came online to watch the drama a-splode.

Remember: Furry Love Conquers All!!

~Z

Edit 1 - First Commercial Break: Wow, so far, they've done a good job of appropriately portraying the fandom. Even mentioning the 'darker side' as an aside, but not a focal point of the story. Bravo to 'My Strange Addiction' so far.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 19, 2011)

Zaaz said:


> Furry Love Conquers All!!


 
I love how you took a retarded statement and added an adjective to make it even more retarded.


----------



## Nokly (Jan 19, 2011)

I just went to watch the first 5 minutes I missed, and saw the clip about the darker side, and I absolutely love how the said "Some 'furries' engage in sexual activities in their fursuits."

"CURRENTLY, Lauren does not." 

As if they expect her to latter in life.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 19, 2011)

Nokly said:


> I just went to watch the first 5 minutes I missed, and saw the clip about the darker side, and I absolutely love how the said "Some 'furries' engage in sexual activities in their fursuits."
> 
> "CURRENTLY, Lauren does not."
> 
> As if they expect her to latter in life.


 
All furries have a fursex stage.

Duh.

Learn2furry.


----------



## Scouto2 (Jan 19, 2011)

Watching the rerun.
Cute costume, but this is painful to watch. Her definition was just plain wrong; NOT ALL OF US WANT TO WEAR A COSTUME TO LOOK LIKE  OUR CHARACTER GODDAMMIT RAEG.
When it got to yiff, I just flipped the channel over to Mythbusters.
I'll try to watch more, if I can stomache it.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 19, 2011)

Nokly said:


> I just went to watch the first 5 minutes I missed, and saw the clip about the darker side, and I absolutely love how the said "Some 'furries' engage in sexual activities in their fursuits."
> 
> "CURRENTLY, Lauren does not."
> 
> As if they expect her to later in life.


 
Fix'd. And she probably wants to, but can't anymore because she fucked up and shit-talked the entire furry community. :V


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 19, 2011)

Nokly said:


> I just went to watch the first 5 minutes I missed, and saw the clip about the darker side, and I absolutely love how the said "Some 'furries' engage in sexual activities in their fursuits."
> 
> "CURRENTLY, Lauren does not."
> 
> As if they expect her to latter in life.



Well, they can certainly expect _me_ to do it!

I'm just kidding....



...I'm too cheap to get a fursuit.


----------



## Scouto2 (Jan 19, 2011)

Am I the only one who doesn't like the word 'fursuit'? It just seems way too serious.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 19, 2011)

Scouto2 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't like the word 'fursuit'? It just seems way too serious.


 
What would you rather it be called? Furry pjs? :V


----------



## Nokly (Jan 19, 2011)

I wouldn't mind having one, but I certainly wouldn't wear it in public, only to conventions, if I ever do get one.


----------



## Zaaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I love how you took a retarded statement and added an adjective to make it even more retarded.


 
I do the best I can; for the fans 

~Z


Edit: Oh, and the reason why she's not having fursuit sex *yet* is because her boyfriend's fursuit isn't *done yet! DUH!!!*


----------



## Monster. (Jan 19, 2011)

Zaaz said:


> Edit: Oh, and the reason why she's not having fursuit sex *yet* is because her boyfriend's fursuit isn't *done yet! DUH!!!*


 Oh, right. :V

Yiffing: Don't do until your BOYFRIEND GETS HIS FUCKING SUIT DONE. What the fuck, furries?


----------



## Zaaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, all in all, I'd say that episode of My Strange Addiction was pretty fair in how it was put together. Not bad at all, compared to past media exposure.

~Z


----------



## Willow (Jan 19, 2011)

Zaaz said:


> Edit: Oh, and the reason why she's not having fursuit sex *yet* is because her boyfriend's fursuit isn't *done yet! DUH!!!*


 And that's...better?


----------



## Scouto2 (Jan 19, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> What would you rather it be called? Furry pjs? :V


 
No, costume 


Watched a little more, disliked a little less. The therapist bit at the end was okay.

6/10...Not a failure like Chewfox, but still conveyed a message that all of us own or will own a fursuit.
Not really drama-worthy, in my opinion. She beats CSI and Chewfox, at least.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 19, 2011)

Scouto2 said:


> No, costume



It's either costume or fursuit. Unless you created the Furry Fandom, there's no changing the name. :V


----------



## Charrio (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, another example of the idiots fursuiters bring into the fandom. 

I really hate how she went on about how Fursuiters are the fandom, well at least that makes artists not in the fandom. 
She was actually kinda cute before she hid in her god awful piece of crap suit. 

Oh well, just makes fursuiters look all the better lol. 

Thank you for the warning i guess lol


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm disappointed by the lack of rage. I was hoping it would be horrible so this thread could be entertaining :C


----------



## Xenke (Jan 20, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I'm disappointed by the lack of rage. I was hoping it would be horrible so this thread could be entertaining :C


 
Because as far as I can tell, my this button broke:

Here's to this.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Because as far as I can tell, my this button broke:
> 
> Here's to this.


 Protip: it's never broke. It just takes awhile to show up for you.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 20, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Protip: it's never broke. It just takes awhile to show up for you.


 
Stupid This button. Does it really expect me to wait on it? :V

Anyway, Jashwa, perhaps you'll get your wish and someone will post a whole thread to RAEG about the episode.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Stupid This button. Does it really expect me to wait on it? :V
> 
> Anyway, Jashwa, perhaps you'll get your wish and someone will post a whole thread to RAEG about the episode.


 Yeah, but even if they do, that'll just be one person raging. It's so much better when EVERYONE is worried that their parents/friends/etc will watch the show and think they're a horrible person.

I want that to happen. 

Brb finding a tv show to go on.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 20, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Protip: it's never broke. It just takes awhile to show up for you.


 
Oh well, I like my thinly veiled this-posts.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Oh well, I like my thinly veiled this-posts.


 +1 postcount is a much better way to put it.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 20, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> +1 postcount is a much better way to put it.


 
I don't even look at my post count, let alone anyone else's. :i


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I don't even look at my post count, let alone anyone else's. :i


 That's because you're ashamed. Once it gets bigger, you'll start to take pride in it and people will notice it.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 20, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> That's because you're ashamed. Once it gets bigger, you'll start to take pride in it and people will notice it.


 
I don't care how big it gets.

I JUST WANT TO SAY DUMB THINGS ON THE INTERNET.


----------



## Shico (Jan 20, 2011)

Ha, wait, I just realized she debunked the "all furries are (gay) males" rumor since she is a chick.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2011)

Shico said:


> Ha, wait, I just realized she debunked the "all furries are (gay) males" rumor since she is a chick.


 .......
..........
.............You right?


----------



## Ben (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, I cannot believe everyone made such a bruhaha over -that-. In the end, no matter who they grabbed for this, TLC would have put that slide about "Some furries engage in fursuit sex." And even then, that slide was a blip in a sea of cushion eating and reassurance that it's not really that bad (even a psychologist came on and said it's not a big deal). I'm actually kind of disgusted now at everyone who assumed this would be the worst thing in the world, because in the end, it painted a pretty neutral picture. Oh no, she briefly mentioned there's a fetishy side, crucify her for telling the truth. I mean really, I think it says a lot about the people who jumped all over this in regards to how deeply rooted in the furry fandom they are, that they felt a need to get incredibly indignant over this long before they even saw it.

I honestly can't blame her for leaving, and I hope that she has a good life without the furry fandom.


----------



## Shico (Jan 20, 2011)

^ 
I think a big part of the uproar was more over her attitude, she basically did say "I got money and I got famous and you are all envious and can fuck off."
I know that is my beef with her.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 20, 2011)

Shico said:


> ^
> I think a big part of the uproar was more over her attitude, she basically did say "I got money and I got famous and you are all envious and can fuck off."
> I know that is my beef with her.


 
Most furries will agree with you, I'm sure. If she didn't have such a shady attitude, I would have been happy to see her on that show. But she was stank about it toward all the people that were skeptical to see her and it bit her in the ass.


----------



## Shico (Jan 20, 2011)

^
Instead of being meek/humble/empathetic and generally like "awww can you at least wait and watch it before you judge me" she got on her high horse and flipped the fandom off.
Had she not done that I think people would not have jumped on her, I mean people did not jump on Chewfox untill after it aired  and proved to be horrible because her attitude was different than this girl.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 20, 2011)

Shico said:


> ^
> Instead of being meek/humble/empathetic and generally like "awww can you at least wait and watch it before you judge me" she got on her high horse and flipped the fandom off.


 
And thus got knocked right off.


----------



## Tuss (Jan 20, 2011)

I want to watch it but Hulu doesn't work in the UK :<


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 20, 2011)

It's official guys, I'm auditioning for a reality show.

See you at the Jersey Shore!


----------



## Xenke (Jan 20, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> It's official guys, I'm auditioning for a reality show.
> 
> See you at the Jersey Shore!


 
Are you a guido?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 20, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Are you a guido?


 
I'm Puerto Rican. So what, Snooki is Chilean.

Also... isn't Kiira's case more of an obsession rather than an addiction?


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 20, 2011)

I never thought it would end the fandom. That's ridiculous. In fact most people here share my view. We only know Kiira would be no longer welcomed if she pulled something like Chewfox. I admit, there was a big stink going around thinking she may do the same thing as Chewfox--kind of paranoid, I know--but in the end she didn't do that. Maybe we could give the benefit of the doubt to future events? I mean, the main reason Kiira was the target of so many people was from what happened before the show aired. Sure there were a few trolls, but most people came out based on her response to those trolls. She felt she was better than us, and that is one thing we hate--contempt. If she didn't act so self-centered, there wouldn't have been all this drama.


----------



## Charrio (Jan 20, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> I never thought it would end the fandom. That's ridiculous. In fact most people here share my view. We only know Kiira would be no longer welcomed if she pulled something like Chewfox. I admit, there was a big stink going around thinking she may do the same thing as Chewfox--kind of paranoid, I know--but in the end she didn't do that. Maybe we could give the benefit of the doubt to future events? I mean, the main reason Kiira was the target of so many people was from what happened before the show aired. Sure there were a few trolls, but most people came out based on her response to those trolls. She felt she was better than us, and that is one thing we hate--contempt. If she didn't act so self-centered, there wouldn't have been all this drama.


 
I agree, if she didn't say anything before the show she would of been fine. 
The fact she told everyone she was better than you cause she was on TV made her instantly hated, hell even i want to bitch slap her. 

I tend to feel the same thing when the so called Famous Popufur artists pull an ego or attitude, which is why i don't watch most of them. 
As a fan i don't like being told i am blessed to be watching an artist, if anything they should be blessed by having so many fans, even tho they are an ass
and rude human being.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 20, 2011)

I wish you fucks would calm your porn-obsessed asses down, pull your nuts out of your body cavities and GROW THE FUCK UP.
The furry fandom is NOT. FAMILY. FRIENDLY. it is PORN OBSESSED. 
This "HURP DURP SHE ROOWIN DA FURPY FANDURM" bullshit has brought harassment upon her. Just a tip: she didn't ruin the fandom. ALL THE FUCKS WHO HAVE DISGUSTING, OPEN FETISHES, THE "PROUD" FURS AND THE SICK FUCKS WHO BANG IN FURSUITS HOTEL ROOMS WITH THE DOORS OPEN DID.

If I get asked to do an interview on the fandom, I'm jumping at the opportunity. I don't give a flying fuck what you frothing, drooling, mentally inept, porn-obsessed pieces of human excrement think.

 Thanks.


----------



## Charrio (Jan 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I wish you fucks would calm your porn-obsessed asses down, pull your nuts out of your body cavities and GROW THE FUCK UP.
> The furry fandom is NOT. FAMILY. FRIENDLY. it is PORN OBSESSED.
> This "HURP DURP SHE ROOWIN DA FURPY FANDURM" bullshit has brought harassment upon her. Just a tip: she didn't ruin the fandom. ALL THE FUCKS WHO HAVE DISGUSTING, OPEN FETISHES, THE "PROUD" FURS AND THE SICK FUCKS WHO BANG IN FURSUITS HOTEL ROOMS WITH THE DOORS OPEN DID.
> 
> ...


 
You could always ask them to be interviewed, I am sure some TV show will more than happily accept you if your willing to spill dirt


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 20, 2011)

Yuo stupid fucks sit and say  "baww i wish furries were accepted by everybody wahwahcrycry" yet you flip your shit when someone gets interviewed or goes on a TV show to talk about the fandom. CHOOSE ONE OR THE OTHER. Either continue being sad mopes, whining over how you're getting cockblocked in fursuit because ITS NOT ACKSEPTID or go out and fuckign DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 20, 2011)

Charrio said:


> You could always ask them to be interviewed, I am sure some TV show will more than happily accept you if your willing to spill dirt


 
I would much rather like to be asked to do it. I don't want to feel like I'm being a bossy asshole, trying to spew my opinions onto another per--oops ahha!!


----------



## BrownFoxFirecaster (Jan 20, 2011)

Willow said:


> Why is she from ILLINOOOOIIIIISSSSSSSS D:



Is she? Damn...

Didn't see more than 2 mins of the show, as soon as it got to the 'she's has problems socializing' part, my non-fur brother was like "there you have it" and switched back to mythbusters.

I wanted to kick him in the head, That totally wasn't the reason I wanted to watch.



Shesta said:


> When the couch eating girl and Lauren meet, the fursuit will be the one to suffer XD
> "GIMME THAT FOAAAMMMM"



The first time I heard this episode was going to be on, I thought it would be hilarious if these two lived together. One botches a fursuit and the other gets to eat it.

I'm horrible I know.



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Come on, cut her some slack. Her freaking dad died. She had to get into something. If it was fursuiting, better that than getting into hard drugs.
> 
> And really, fursuiting is her passion. Don't flame her for exploring it. Sure, I'd tell her to get a job: there has to be something she's good at. But still the fandom is what she loves.
> 
> ...



As much as I agree with you, she didn't have to go on TV about it.  Even still, you furries can be such a hateful lot when the chance arises, huh?

Edit: After reading more of the thread, It doesn't seem as if there is too bad a firestorm here. That's a good thing at least


----------



## Remy (Jan 20, 2011)

As a non-fur watching the episode, it was hilarious. I just love how they had to go ahead and mention about that she "DOES NOT." engage in the fetish/sexual side. Also the slide mentioning "Do not attempt." was hysterical because to me they were making it out to be "Don't wear fursuits you can get addicted!"

Honestly, if that's what you want to do, go for it, whatever floats your boat/yacht/dinghy/canoe etc.


----------



## BrownFoxFirecaster (Jan 20, 2011)

Unfortunately the target audience of this show don't generally watch it to be sympathetic, or even tolerant for that matter.  On that note, I don't see the damage. Most people who watch this program wouldn't be any more understanding if they had encountered it in regular life.

I did find it super hilarious when I turned on the program and the warning about dangerous behaviour was displayed.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 20, 2011)

Remy said:


> Also the slide mentioning "Do not attempt." was hysterical because to me they were making it out to be "Don't wear fursuits you can get addicted!"



 Boy, just imagine the day we catch Amy Winehouse sniffing a line off the ass of a chick dressed like a weasel...


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 20, 2011)

I watched it, expecting to be offended or something.

I thought it was hilarious. I love the doctor's explanation.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 20, 2011)

I just watched the entire episode. I found it comical, to be completely honest, though I'd be lying if I said I wasn't glad that she left the fandom.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 20, 2011)

God damn it, did not hear about this.  Anywhere I can watch it?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 20, 2011)

Nylak said:


> God damn it, did not hear about this.  Anywhere I can watch it?


 
Er, you can probably find it on Hulu or TLC's website. I watched it on TV. (My roommate taped it on Directv)


----------



## Iainnnn (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2035721/

Kiira= Art Thief!

Check it!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 20, 2011)

It really wasn't that bad after watching it.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It really wasn't that bad after watching it.


 Zeke you better be careful. That show's disclaimer said that fursuiting is dangerous and should not be tried at home.


----------



## Deo (Jan 20, 2011)

Iainnnn said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2035721/
> 
> Kiira= Art Thief!
> 
> Check it!


 That's hilarious.


----------



## Iainnnn (Jan 20, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> That's hilarious.


 Amazing choice of webcomics.
you rock.


----------



## Deo (Jan 20, 2011)

Iainnnn said:


> Amazing choice of webcomics.
> you rock.


 I know. 
My choices are great.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 20, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I know.
> My choices are great.


 
Deo, how long did that take you to post? :V Honestly.


----------



## Iainnnn (Jan 20, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I know.
> My choices are great.


 
You rock, thanks for all those, it will make my work day better tomorrow!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2011)

Mods I request this thread to close, cause it didn't turn out badly and it didn't become a dramabomb.
So what's the point in continuing this thread if the fandom ended up trolling the shit out of someone that it turns out didn't deserve it?


----------



## Deo (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Deo, how long did that take you to post? :V Honestly.


 Not long they're all in my favorites tabs.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Not long they're all in my favorites tabs.


 Oh. I was gonna _say_...


----------



## Makitana (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Er, you can probably find it on Hulu or TLC's website. I watched it on TV. (My roommate taped it on Directv)


 
Hulu only has a tiny excerpt and I can't find it on TLC's website 

Does anyone know for sure a site where it is uploaded?


----------



## Fay V (Jan 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I know.
> My choices are great.


 
FUCK YEAH HANNAH AND IMMOTEP DAVID SINATRA...!


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 21, 2011)

I couldn't watch it because im not in America. Anyone have a link?


----------

